# Quick Fix For A Silver??



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

Hi All

I need to know if there is a quick fix to a minor nic overdose. I made some 18mg juice and 9mg of the same juice and forgot to label them properly. Took my RDA and accidentally took the 18mg as well. Came out of a 2h meeting a few mins ago, took a few straight to lung hits and I'm buzzing like a mofo, sweating etc.


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/11/14)

Drink water, it's your only hope.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Drink water, it's your only hope.


 Busy with that..just started rattling a bit as well.


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Busy with that..just started rattling a bit as well.


How long does it last for? Have another meeting in 30


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/11/14)

Should not last longer than about 10min, got any hickups?


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Should not last longer than about 10min, got any hickups?


No but my stomach feels uneasy, not sick uneasy but jittery.


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/11/14)

Sure it's not the meeting that upset you
Hang in there, it will go away, just sit down and take it easy for a couple of min's.


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Sure it's not the meeting that upset you
> Hang in there, it will go away, just sit down and take it easy for a couple of min's.


 No meeting went well. Im going to sit in the john and close my eyes for a bit. Thanks for the help..


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/11/14)

Hmmmm sounds to me like a brand new labeling machine is in order!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (10/11/14)

Drink loads of water and take deep breaths.

It shouldn't last longer than 10-20mins.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Drink loads of water and take deep breaths.
> 
> It shouldn't last longer than 10-20mins.



Ok worst is gone now. client still on his way to the office, he's running late.....still bit dizzy/wonky but its mostly gone...DAMN what a rush. Not cool at all!! Thanks guys for all your help. Fresh air and about a liter or so cold water seems to be the winning equation.


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

loads of water. and fresh air .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA (10/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need to know if there is a quick fix to a minor nic overdose. I made some 18mg juice and 9mg of the same juice and forgot to label them properly. Took my RDA and accidentally took the 18mg as well. Came out of a 2h meeting a few mins ago, took a few straight to lung hits and I'm buzzing like a mofo, sweating etc.


Ice cold water! ad some ice to fridge water. Works like a charm. Learned that because of my (ex) love for stims. 
And don't vape for a while. Nic has a halflife of 2 hours. So 2 hours from now, you will have halve the amount of nic in your blood that you do now.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/11/14)

Glad you feeling a bit better @GerharddP


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

Thanks all for the help..that is not to be repeated like ever. Luckely my mate at the office had some 6mg..bumming off of him..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## exodus (10/11/14)

And that is why every one needs to start vaping. Emergencies

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

exodus said:


> And that is why every one needs to start vaping. Emergencies


Cool thing is he started because i kicked the stink and he started a week ago. He hasnt had time to get on the forum but will soon. Oddly enough he hasnt smoked again but is vaping 6mg out of a normal evod kit? Some people have a lower thresh for nic I guess?


----------



## Andre (10/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Thanks all for the help..that is not to be repeated like ever. Luckely my mate at the office had some 6mg..bumming off of him..


Now you know why it is almost impossible to overdose on nicotine - your body will just not allow it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

Andre said:


> Now you know why it is almost impossible to overdose on nicotine - your body will just not allow it.



I took like 5 tokes on a dual .5 build and 40w. I think if i had to take any more I would have puked. Problem was I thought it was a bit harsh compared to when i tested it the weekend, i only knew it was 18 mg when it drooled a bit in my mouth and u could feel the high nic in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exodus (10/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Cool thing is he started because i kicked the stink and he started a week ago. He hasnt had time to get on the forum but will soon. Oddly enough he hasnt smoked again but is vaping 6mg out of a normal evod kit? Some people have a lower thresh for nic I guess?


Every man to his own. I'm trying to get down to 6mg also but unfortunately i'm stuck on 12mg. Sometimes its nice for a light vape, like before bed.


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

exodus said:


> Every man to his own. I'm trying to get down to 6mg also but unfortunately i'm stuck on 12mg. Sometimes its nice for a light vape, like before bed.



I was on 18mg exclusively but since ive started with drippers etc i dropped to 9 for safety sake and because of guys saying nic uptake is more. Only made the 18mg for some old setups i have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

I had a visit from a buddy this morning around the same time as this thread started, we went though a similar ordeal. He had limited time, I had all the mods and fancy juices out, all 18mg.... bad idea. We did have the water and a couple glasses but he still turned a rather disturbing shade of grey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/11/14)

As others have mentioned, fresh air and water does it for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I had a visit from a buddy this morning around the same time as this thread started, we went though a similar ordeal. He had limited time, I had all the mods and fancy juices out, all 18mg.... bad idea. We did have the water and a couple glasses but he still turned a rather disturbing shade of grey



I must say it was almost as if I had run a marathon while being out of shape. My vission got blurry and colors changed a bit. Maby we should have a recovery thread, if you have advice etc regarding vaping "OHS".


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

As far as I understand (to be corrected by the knowledgeable), nicotine is an alkoloid, thus my logic suggestion for an enhanced recovery, apart from a lot of fresh water & fresh air, should be a good dose of ascorbic acid (vitamin C), to neutralize the nicotine (alkoloid) in the blood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan (10/11/14)

johan said:


> As far as I understand (to be corrected by the knowledgeable), nicotine is an alkoloid, thus my logic suggestion for an enhanced recovery, apart from a lot of fresh water & fresh air, should be a good dose of ascorbic acid (vitamin C), to neutralize the nicotine (alkoloid) in the blood.



Now I know why eating something sour worked for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

johan said:


> As far as I understand (to be corrected by the knowledgeable), nicotine is an alkoloid, thus my logic suggestion for an enhanced recovery, apart from a lot of fresh water & fresh air, should be a good dose of ascorbic acid (vitamin C), to neutralize the nicotine (alkoloid) in the blood.



According to Wiki. The treatment for O.D is exactly that. Well spotted..good observation


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> According to Wiki. The treatment for O.D is exactly that. Well spotted..good observation



Geez and I thought I was taking a wild flier there, my IQ must have moved up from 60 to 61 today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Danny (10/11/14)

johan said:


> Geez and I thought I was taking a wild flier there, my IQ must have moved up from 60 to 61 today.


@johan always so modest. I honestly had you pegged at 62 as a minimum

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

Danny said:


> @johan always so modest. I honestly had you pegged at 62 as a minimum



Thanks Danny, my self image has now improved to status of smart ass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

johan said:


> Thanks Danny, my self image has now improved to status of smart ass


Haha...thats awesome..here my dad told my im such a wise ass..i was so wrong. There can be only ONE

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (10/11/14)

Just love this bantering!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (10/11/14)

johan said:


> As far as I understand (to be corrected by the knowledgeable), nicotine is an alkoloid, thus my logic suggestion for an enhanced recovery, apart from a lot of fresh water & fresh air, should be a good dose of ascorbic acid (vitamin C), to neutralize the nicotine (alkoloid) in the blood.



a nice glass of OJ


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

kimbo said:


> a nice glass of OJ



Now you challenge my status  - what is OJ?

PS. Oi-vey I'm so slow "Orange Juice" of coarse

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

johan said:


> Now you challenge my status  - what is OJ?
> 
> PS. Oi-vey I'm so slow "Orange Juice" of coarse


Thats all good. We understand


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/11/14)

Haha@johan its not the one that beat his wife to death! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/11/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Haha@johan its not the one that beat his wife to death! Lol



Thanks for the tip


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/11/14)

I had to google GLWS so no worries. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I had to google GLWS so no worries. Lol


Try googling SUYWCS


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/11/14)

That was like reading Macbeth in highschool....alot of words....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need to know if there is a quick fix to a minor nic overdose. I made some 18mg juice and 9mg of the same juice and forgot to label them properly. Took my RDA and accidentally took the 18mg as well. Came out of a 2h meeting a few mins ago, took a few straight to lung hits and I'm buzzing like a mofo, sweating etc.



Hi @GerharddP 
Sorry I missed this - was out all day.
Wow - hectic - and I know the feeling  
Must have been terrible knowing you had another meeting coming up and not knowing when it would pass.

The recipe to recovery has been well covered by the other folk - 
Stopping vaping immediately, drinking water and a bit of a lie down has worked for me.

Glad you okay
Take care


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @GerharddP
> Sorry I missed this - was out all day.
> Wow - hectic - and I know the feeling
> Must have been terrible knowing you had another meeting coming up and not knowing when it would pass.
> ...



Thanks @Silver. Wasnt nice at all. Had thoughts running through my mind like whats wrong with this guy..the guys were great and quick with advice. Luckely had that meeting run a bit late and then a 2 h sesation period. Man it will be the last time that happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (10/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Thanks @Silver. Wasnt nice at all. Had thoughts running through my mind like whats wrong with this guy..the guys were great and quick with advice. Luckely had that meeting run a bit late and then a 2 h sesation period. Man it will be the last time that happens


whoa dude I didn't know that could happen. What device wefe you using?


----------



## GerharddP (10/11/14)

Sprint said:


> whoa dude I didn't know that could happen. What device wefe you using?


Was using a sig 100w box set to 40w on a sub ohm setup. Like @Andre said its quite difficult to like OD because your body just wont allow that to happen but it feels crap none the less. My stomach is still a bit upset even if all other symptoms have long gone.


----------



## stevie g (11/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Was using a sig 100w box set to 40w on a sub ohm setup. Like @Andre said its quite difficult to like OD because your body just wont allow that to happen but it feels crap none the less. My stomach is still a bit upset even if all other symptoms have long gone.


Yeah the only time I've started feeling those symptoms that you mentioned is since I bought your Heatvape, there is just something about good quality gear that gives you the extra kick. A 100w mod though sounds like it is super strong!.


----------



## GerharddP (11/11/14)

Sprint said:


> Yeah the only time I've started feeling those symptoms that you mentioned is since I bought your Heatvape, there is just something about good quality gear that gives you the extra kick. A 100w mod though sounds like it is super strong!.



Wanted to tell you last night that it would have happened with the heatvape as well. 30w is plenty power to be able to do that. I've only went to 100w once since getting the mod. Was like putting a hairdryer in my mouth. The vape was so hot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman211991 (11/11/14)

johan said:


> As far as I understand (to be corrected by the knowledgeable), nicotine is an alkoloid, thus my logic suggestion for an enhanced recovery, apart from a lot of fresh water & fresh air, should be a good dose of ascorbic acid (vitamin C), to neutralize the nicotine (alkoloid) in the blood.


Nutritionists have found that nicotine in cigarettes lowers the vitamin c in the body thus it is advisable to take vit C sup as we are using nicotine strengths above that of cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (11/11/14)

Hectic, Mech mods are cool as well but the one temperature only turns me off. It must be variable.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/11/14)

Sprint said:


> Hectic, Mech mods are cool as well but the one temperature only turns me off. It must be variable.


My mech is variable. I build a coil to get the result I want.


----------



## stevie g (11/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> My mech is variable. I build a coil to get the result I want.


Yeah but your variable coil takes 10 minutes to adjust mine takes a button press


----------



## stevie g (11/11/14)

I'm not knocking mods, if I had lots of cash iId love to invest in a gorgeous looking steel and copper engraved mod.


----------

